
Like having office hours with some of the most innovative folks in business - RoboCornell88
https://www.range.co/blog/12-questions-with-gabe-kleinman
======
mlboykin
Super insightful read, and this also read like an actual interview, which I
rarely find when companies do this.

Biggest takeaway from Kleinman: "By taking real ownership over the decisions
we make, while understanding that not everything is within our control. It
creates a positive bias toward action with a real and justified self-defense
mechanism for when things don't go as planned."

